# Bordatlas reference numbers: question please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can anyone tell me if these reference numbers are from the Bordatlas or, if not, what ? :

90355 : (Regensburg- Rasthof A3 Leibnizstrasse- Junkerstrasse)
94377 : (Steinach- Hubert Brandl Caravantastic)
94560: (Offenberg- Kapfelberg 15SP Donaustrasse)

Thanks

G


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Grizzly ,

well , those firgures aren`t reference numbers , they`re postal codes 

regards
Jan

PS. no.1 is not contained in the actual Bordatlas , the other 2 are


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much Jan !

These are numbers that appear for these 3 sites in a TomTom POI I have for Europeans aires, stellplatz, sostas, campsites,parking places etc etc and I'm trying to sort out a few that I can't find the reference book for.

Back to Square One !

G


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you Google "german post codes" there are a number of "lookup" sites and maps.
Good luck


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Andrew. What I'm trying to do is work out which of the numerous reference books each of the sites on this POI refers back to.

I can sort the Aire de Service Camping -Car ones as they have AS before the information. I've also nailed the Guida-Camper ones ( by number) and CC2 and CC2 but these German ones clearly come from 2 separate reference books. 


G


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Grizzly its me again,

some supplementary information on publications for German sites.

1.) Bordatlas , published annually , 2 volumes , costs 22.- Euro

2.) ADAC Stellplatz-Guide , published annually , 1 volume

3.) magazine "total Mobil" , published twice a year , costs Euro 5.-
per edition , contains about 75000 Stellplatz`s as listings

4.) JüZi-List (www.juezi.de) , somewhat similar to the last mentioned ,
costs 8.- Euro , only listings of german Stellplatz-sites

5.) the various online-databases (e.g. www.wohnmobilforum.de )

regards
Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris,

The Regensburg postcode has the correct numbers but in the wrong order, it should read 93055
90355 is for Nurnberg.

For a quick check of German postcodes just google 'postleitzahl' followed by either the number or place name.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> The Regensburg postcode has the correct numbers but in the wrong order, it should read 93055


  That's me- copying error ! I'll rev up the remaining brain cells before I do it again.

G


----------

